# mitral valve dysplasia



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry that you're having this medical issue. There are several members that have experience with puppies with these heart issues and I'm sure they'll chime in and give you their experience. I'll be sending good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I would pass...we have a rescue pup that has it and is required to go on meds later in life.... If it was a normal heart murmur.. thats a little different... I have a 20 month old with a grade 3 he lives a normal life.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I would pass on the puppy, or at least insist on getting the puppy at a reduced price. Not so much because the puppy itself is worth less, but you are knowingly purchasing a puppy that may need costly vet care. My daughter has mitral valve prolapse and while we were told by the doctor when it was initially discovered that it would not be a problem, she is now experiencing difficulty breathing, she was a runner and has had to give that up, she's been home a couple of times for tests and we are waiting on the results. I think most dogs can live a long, unaffected life with a mitral valve disorder, but knowing in advance, before you've brought the puppy home (then i'ts impossible to give the pup up), would give me pause. If I had a choice of my daughter not having MVP I'd obviously choose she not have it as it has been cause for concern. At this time, you still have a choice, I would pass on the puppy. All that said, I've fostered dogs with heart murmurs before, one was diagnosed with a stage 5 murmur and he is doing extremely well. His forever home has to watch him for signs of over exertion and he's not expected to live a long life, and they do have to take him to a specialist for testing once a year. They were aware of the murmur when they rescued him, they love him and have told me that they are thrilled that he belongs to them.


----------



## andrew300 (Nov 6, 2008)

The breeder did reduce the price by $500 and said that if I were to take the puppy, I would have to do more ultrasounds to see if it had improved or got worse.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I still would pass.... every time Cruiser goes to the cardiologist it runs between 800 to 1000 depending on what test they run. I did know what was involved with Cruiser when I took him.


----------



## andrew300 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help. That is what I was leaning to and we will probably have to look for another breeder if she does not have any others available. But, I am sure it will be better in the long run.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sorry if I sound nasty but I would pass unless it's given to you,for free!.
This dog is going to be at the vet,regularly and will probably be on medication,for the rest of his life!.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd wait until they could determine whether or not the pup has SAS. That means Doppler at around 10 weeks. It can't be determined before eight weeks....at 10 weeks is when Newf pups go home because they're all checked by a cardio doc around the 10 week mark.

IF the pup has SAS as well, that doesn't mean a death sentence. BUT, you would have to know what grade the SAS is....that's important. And you'd have to be prepared to take care of a "special needs" dog. Plus the dog *could* die suddenly....or live quite a long time. You never know.

A mitral valve prolapse (dysplasia) isn't necessarily anything too awful. Lots of humans have it too....including me.

The ONE thing I'd be sure of tho, IF you decide to take the pup, would be to have that pup/dog on antibiotics for the most basic things (like cuts, dental work, etc.). When the mitral valve leaks backwards, it allows bacteria to flow into the heart, and endocarditis can occur from bacteria.

Best of luck with your decision. Some people DO take these pups, but you have to be aware of what's going on first.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would take it for half price if it did NOT have SAS probably, so I'd want to wait. If it has SAS, I would only take it for free.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

First of all, I like this pup's grampa Yogi SOOO much. I bet the pup is lovely and endlessly enticing. I hate to say this- but I would pass prefalling in love, especially if this will be a pet puppy . You know this pup will be cared for by the breeder and it's not a rescue situation for the puppy. There are breeders right on this forum with nice litters- go for a healthy family member IMO.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this. In my opinion the price of the pup is of little consequence. You may be taking on a very big problem that coulld become very expensive to deal with, but it may turn out to be nothing much also. I would pass on the pup if it was me in your shoes. If I was in the breeder's position I probably would tell you sorry but until I know for sure what the issue will mean I would keep the puppy myself. 
I know it a very hard decision to make and your heart may be telling you one thing and your brain another. No one can fault you for whatever you decide. 
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Tinkerbell has severe SAS, we found out after we brought her home and had her for 3 weeks. I don't regret the decision to keep her, she was meant to be ours for a reason. She has been checked by a cardiologist and is on heart meds 2 times a day. She has defied the odds and is still with us having celebrated her 2nd birthday back in June. I wouldn't trade her for anything. She at times seems pretty normal. But she does not handle extreme cold or heat well. Excercise for her is very limited, she just doesn't have the stamina.

BUT if I had known ahead of time before I brought her home. I would never have taken her. It's not the cost so much. We have only made one visit to the cardiologist, we chose to wait until she was 6 months old so that we would only have to pay for the testing once. So while that was about $350 it was a one time only thing. And her meds run $4 a month at Walmart they's run about $9 a month at the vet's office. My vet is wonderful and doesn't charge us for each visit so we have been able to save a lot there. Because there have been a lot of vet visits most of them just so they could listen to her heart and check for any change. Any type of illness or injury that causes an infection could be life threatening so antibiotics are almost always prescribed as a precautionary measure. That means no waiting a day or 2 to see if the problem goes away.

The bad part is the knowing something is wrong and there is nothing you can do. Everytime she breathes funny, or pants a lot you think the worst. the reason we haven't done anymore tests is not really the money it's the stress. We knew for 4 months what was wrong, going tot he cardiologist was just going to be a confirmation of what we already knew. The hour long trip there was awful. But getting the confirmation was devastating, we cried the entire way home. I read stats that said 70% die before they turn a year old. That first year was awful, we made no plans in advance, we panicked everytime she acted odd. I wouldn't even put her birthday on the calendar until a week before. I had to tell my daughter who was 10 at the time that the puppy she had waited so long for could die because she got excited.

It has gotten better, I don't panic quite so much anymore. But it still creeps in now and then. I went on vacation for 2 weeks this past summer. I left her with wonderful friends she loves. I didn't worry aboout her being there. But I did start to worry about what would happen when I went to pick her up. I knew she would be excited adn that could kill her. As much as I wanted to go get her, I dreaded it.


----------

